# war in workington



## bigrocky (Aug 9, 2007)

war in workington tonight at moorclose sports centre, workington, cumbria.

fight card so far:-

Fight Card so far not in fight order,War in Workington 6 (LockDown)

Explosive Cage Fighting Championships

Moorclose Sports Centre,Workington, cumbria,CA14 3LL

Doors open 5.30 first fight 6.30

Middle weight British Title

Alex Cook V Aurelijus kerp

Heaveyweight British Title

Neil Bragg V Dave Wilson

Light Heavyweight British Title

John Rice V Richie Ryder

Brian Moor V Mamarizaev Johongir (MW Pro)

semi pro

Neil Fraser V Paul Thompson 77kg

James Taylor V Rob Hughes 84kg

Andrew Reeves V Mike Ashton 77kg

Mik Saad v Josh Desbrough 65kg

Luke Turner V Gary Mawson 70kg

Mark Austin V Philip Hoban 80kg

Matthew Baker V Matthew Ramage 75kg

Amateur

Ryan McClure V Andrew Treen 75kg

Ryan Batchelor V Dan Gibson 65kg

Paul Smith V Lee Hill 63kg


----------



## bigrocky (Aug 9, 2007)

*War in Workington 6, 8th march 08, Cumbras No 1 MMA Show*

*Amature rules*

Paul Smith V Lee Hill = Smith, Unanimus Dec after 3X3min got to be rematch

Ryan McClure v Andrew Treen = Treen A/B 1.11 rnd 1

Ryan Batcholer V Dan Gibson = Batcholer choke 2.25 rnd 2

*Semi - Pro rules*

Gary Mawson V Luke Turner = Mawson G-Teen 1.44 rnd 1

Matthew Baker V Anthony Birtle = Baker G-Teen 1.25

Philip Hoban V Mark Austin = Austin Split Dec 2x5min of pure fighting, was the best fight of the night, if they ever meet again i just hope i see it brill lads

James Taylor V Rob Hughes = Hughes G-Teen 0.36 rnd 1 "beat that"

Andrew Reeves V Mike Ashton = Ashton RNC 4.57 rnd 1, could be rematch

Josh Desbrough V Mik Saad = draw 2x5min thanks Josh for steping in m8

Paul Thompson V Neil Fraser = Fraser unanimous Dec 2x5min

*Full pro Rules*

Brian Moor V Mamarizaev Johongir = Moor win rnd 3, Johongir DQ for downword elbows after Refs continued warnings (bet your head is sore Bri )

*Heavyweight British Title*

Neil Bragg V Dave Wilson = Bragg GNP 1.12 rnd 1

*Middleweight British Title*

Alex Cook V Aurejius kerp = Cook RNC 2.50 rnd 1 .


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

what happend to the rice v ryder fight?


----------



## bigrocky (Aug 9, 2007)

the doctor's wouldnt let ryder fight due to high blood pressure mate.


----------

